

Over 1 million Xbox Ones sold on day one, matching Playstation 4 - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101222864

======
thelonelygod
It's amusing to see how the numbers are very close despite the PS4 launching
in 11 less countries than the XBone did.

